# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  Yaar jo bhi mila

## mansu

Yaar jo bhi mila dil jala kar gaya,
Khaak main meri hasthi mila kar gaya.

Pyaas jiski sada main bhujatha raha,
Zaher-e-katil mujhe wo pila kar gaya.

Naaz uski wafa par mujhe tha magar,
Teer woh bhi jigar par chala kar gaya.

Doondta tha kabhi jo mujhe her gali,
Aankh wo aaj mujhse bacha kar gaya.

Mangta tha sahara jo hardam mujhe,
Besahara mujhe wo bana kar gaya.

Neend aagosh main jiski aane lagi,
Maut ki neend mujh ko sula kar gaya.

Aarzoo thi Yaaro jiski mujhe,
Kwaab mere wahi to mita kar gaya.

----------


## analog_s1_t5

Very nice poem...





see this

----------


## yammen

aakhon mein aansu aa gaye padh ke

----------

